# Do you dance with your partner?



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We are music addicts here, we dance together at home and when out. 
To me there is something quite sensual about dancing with your partner. 

Is it something you enjoy doing with your SO? 

For me I know when things are out of balance when there is not so much music in the house.


----------



## Zing (Nov 15, 2012)

If I danced with my husband what was meant to be sensual would turn out into a comedy show... :woohoo:


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I dance, but I have to choose from who's on the dance floor and catches my eye (literally.)

And yes, the Argentine Tango or Bachata can be quite sensual if you want it to be, even with a stranger (or friend.)

If I waited til I had a proper lover to dance with, that would be a lot of dancing I'd miss out on. How wrong would that be?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Zing said:


> If I danced with my husband what was meant to be sensual would turn out into a comedy show... :woohoo:


Heh. You and me both. :rofl:

Seriously, though... the only person, other than my kids, who I dance with IS my husband. It's been quite a few years since we have danced. I think the last time was.... our wedding reception. And the first time we danced together? MY cousin's reception.... the day after we got married. Our reception was about a month and a half after that.

Unless, of course, you count "baby dancing" 
Well, then it's quite a bit more often


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I enjoy watching others dance (for brief moments), but I hate doing it myself - I wish I knew how to fake it better so I didn't look and feel like such an idiot when I try. Practicing isn't the solution - my only solution would be to go the the origin of the universe and tell the creator to not create dancing.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

My husband and I will dance at home, but it's not too often. Neither of us are very good at dancing, but we still have fun with it.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

My SO and I dance on occassion. Of course this meaning he will catch me by suprise and do a slow dance or the tango. He is actually an excellent dancer. Me.... I have to learn.... Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I love music and love to dance. My husband shares my passion for music but dancing? Um no. Lol


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

My husband and I haven't danced in years. I can't even remember the last time, maybe a Halloween party and he was drunk, haha. I know he doesn't like it so I don't push it.


----------



## Zig (Oct 6, 2012)

I wish.

At my very first school dance in 6th grade, I made my best effort and embarrassed myself in front of my crush and most of the girls in my class.

Never again.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Dancing, no. That being said, I do kinda want to try ballroom, but when I looked into it either the price, schedule or demands (I want have fun not turn pro) made it not realistic. 

We both like music, the same kind, but don't generally put it on at home. In the car, yes. At home we have the TV on in the background. Not happy about it, but not unhappy either.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

CharlieParker said:


> Dancing, no. That being said, I do kinda want to try ballroom, but when I looked into it either the price, schedule or demands (I want have fun not turn pro) made it not realistic.
> 
> We both like music, the same kind, but don't generally put it on at home. In the car, yes. At home we have the TV on in the background. Not happy about it, but not unhappy either.


I love having the music stations come in from my TV service provider - for the past decade or so the music has mostly gone from my life - now I got the big stereo with the big guitars, and I love having it thumping loud (like rattling the dishes in the kitchen!) when I do chores, or am on TAM (until my room-mate brother gets home and I have to turn it down)


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

We don't ... but we should. We used to go out dancing when dating but never got the habit of doing it at home.

Fast is fun and slow dance is kind of like a kiss. Yep you talked me into it Holland. The wife is gonna wonder what I've done or what I want.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Never have danced with anyone.  I do like to dance though.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My wife and I KILL the dance floor and make all the singles jealous when we go out lol! We've been doing it for years now so our timings and footwork is just as synchronised as our sex. We can slow dance or club dance interchangeably, hence it's very good foreplay and intimate for us, sometimes leads to "need to take you now" however which is a bit risky but nowadays we do it in the car.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Wanted to dance but I was embarrassed in front of all her friends with them all prodding and poking and giggling. sheesh. It would have been easier somewhere we didn't know anyone. I wasn't all that bad at it, but not good either. If I only had the chance.

Slow dancing? I could rock slow dancing. When I was younger it was like having sex on the dance floor....oh so good.

Edit: By the way, it was nothing like swaying or rocking back and forth. I was guiding and moving, twisting and turning. Oh yeah, baby.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

That's why alcohol is there to help one loosen up in dancing 

I found the best way to gain confidence is to get p-ss drunk, make a fool of yourself in front of everyone, then after a while you stop giving a sh-t lol. Then when learning new dance moves it becomes much more natural when one isn't so self-conscious


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

My husband hates to dance and refuses to do it in public, but when it's just him and me? Heck yeah, he'll pull me to him and dance with me. Yum!


----------



## Layla79 (Feb 6, 2013)

My husband and I have danced together maybe twice in the 15 years we've been together. We'd usually just sit on the sidelines and watch the other couples have a good time. 
He's not a big fan of dancing, but I love to.


----------



## WillPrez (Dec 8, 2012)

I have Dance with my partner and we are enjoy it very much, my wife like dancing very much.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't understand why many men don't want to dance. Like hell, watch this:

Hot, Sexy, Sensual Bachata Dance - YouTube

Doesn't that just make you go, "NICE! Going to do that with my wife!"
No? :scratchhead:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> That's why alcohol is there to help one loosen up in dancing
> 
> I found the best way to gain confidence is to get p-ss drunk, make a fool of yourself in front of everyone, then after a while you stop giving a sh-t lol. Then when learning new dance moves it becomes much more natural when one isn't so self-conscious


You're right, RD. The trouble is, these folks were quite obvious in what they were doing. Almost seemed they were daring me to get out there so they could make an ass out of me in front of my XW2 or talk about me when she was there alone.

There was much more to it, much more. Folks don't push like that for no reason. What the hell did they care, anyway? My dancing skills made no difference in their lives.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I don't understand why many men don't want to dance. Like hell, watch this:
> 
> Hot, Sexy, Sensual Bachata Dance - YouTube
> 
> ...


I wanted to go to classes at the local high school with XW2. She said no. I told her if I could do it in front of others who didn't know what they were doing either and were supportive, I probably would be able to get out there and do it at a club or whatever.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

We love to dance! We took dancing lessons specifically the waltz.

Our fave dance at home is the "Pulp Fiction Dance" (Travolta & Uma Thurman)


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Layla79 said:


> My husband and I have danced together maybe twice in the 15 years we've been together. We'd usually just sit on the sidelines and watch the other couples have a good time.
> He's not a big fan of dancing, but I love to.


I asked XW2 about this before we got married. I asked how important it was to her and told her what my skills were. Did she think I was lying? WTF? Why would I lie? Was she that much of a prize?

I only put her on a pedestal after we got married and she started to pull away. I didn't know how to handle it and got myself deeper and deeper into a hole I couldn't climb out of.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

My husband hates to dance.But on ocassions he will slow dance with me.I LOVE to dance.I dance in my kitchen for my grandson.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I love to dance; not to brag, but I'm actually _very_ good at Swing. My dance instructor was a national competitive Swing dancer, and he would dance with me in class often. I didn't really know how natural dancing was to me until he put on an East Coast Swing song and danced with me. He came up to me afterward and said, "I threw in moves that national competitors have trouble with and you kept with it. Way to go!" 

So yeah, I love dancing. Looooooove it. 

My husband? He wishes with all his might that he was better at it. He knows that dancing is the one thing I feel the most confident doing, and he wishes he could do it with me. He has great rythm and everything, so when he dances he's not off beat or anything, it's just a matter of loosening him up so that he's not so stiff. 

I need to look into how much it would cost for us to do Swing classes...He wants to learn, and I'm dying for him to learn. I hate going to bars with dance floors and knowing, "Oh! This song would be a great West Coast!", and not being able to do anything.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

2ntnuf said:


> I wanted to go to classes at the local high school with XW2. She said no. I told her if I could do it in front of others who didn't know what they were doing either and were supportive, I probably would be able to get out there and do it at a club or whatever.


House parties are where I started gaining confidence before I hit the clubs. The clubs did lead to a few embarrassing encounters when I didn't know what I was doing, some even made me so self-conscious for weeks at a time. Then my mates were on the dance floor with all the girls and I was at the bar watching every weekend heh. The dancing clubs were much more forgiving of your fkups though.

After a few embarrassments I just stopped giving a sh-t though, and you learn alot too from folks in clubs that you meet especially the folks that you want to emulate and learn from. In nightclubs, many gay/bi folks in the clubs I found were very confident and good dancers as well, just don't emulate ALL their moves... 

Still remember when my wife all those years ago when we were still getting to know each other on the dance floor, said to me "what are you doing?" with her WTF face... fking embarrassing really looking back haha


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Both of us enjoy it very much, and it's something I need to get back into the habit of doing with her.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I just went and looked up a ballroom near our place. Whoohoo! Gonna start up our West Coast Swing!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QBAKB4gV1Q 

^One of my favorite swing routines. <3 That's not me either, fyi.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Nope...I can't dance worth a darn and he knows it!


----------



## myfirsthissecond (Jan 6, 2013)

Holland said:


> To me there is something quite sensual about dancing with your partner.



I would love to have DH dance with me. We had one dance our entire seven year marriage and it was at our wedding where he said "Well I guess you got your way...we have to dance together now." I didn't let his pettiness ruin the day. 

I love this and will quote you forever!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

DH and I didn't get to dance at our wedding. He was too uncomfortable, so now he's into it.


----------



## myfirsthissecond (Jan 6, 2013)

BTW I added the quote to my FB page! Thanks


----------



## ComicBookLady (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, my body and my mind aren't all that well synced up and whenever I try to dance I remind myself more of Elaine from Seinfeld than anything else  I'd be afraid for my husbands life if he went near me while trying to dance.

BUT I'd love to try and learn with him  I agree it would make me feel very close to him. It's been something we've put off for years because of kids. It would be great to be able to take lessons. Hopefully soon!


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes but sadly I am clumsy on the dance floor ( a professional dancer once described me as moving like a bear) whereas DW trained as a dancer when young, so the mismatch between the two of us is embarrassing. But she says she doesn't mind so I go ahead (even though I think she is just being kind). Just not very often.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

The dance with no pants? yes


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Created2Write said*: DH and I didn't get to dance at our wedding.


It's funny, we were the complete opposite, although we rarely dance - and should take more time..... when we married, we danced almost all night...







I had all the songs I wanted given to the DJ, we had a blast..I am guilty of dancing over visiting my guests ...time just flew !! I was even getting down to some Heavy Metal, it was *MY day * & I was gonna enjoy it to the fullest.









The Last time we danced, an old song that we identify came on the radio, songs are like memories, they rush you back....I grabbed him... moments before I was talking about some posts on TAM always putting down Clingy people - he said to me ..."What's wrong with clingy?"... ...

While dancing together, he looks down & says .."If you wasn't clingy, you wouldn't be mushy"...with an adoring .... it was a sweet moment... I held him tight... Slow dancing that song till the finish. 

Yeah.. need to do that more often. Music is such a mover... a Passion....it's something we've neglected.








....


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Holland said:


> We are music addicts here, we dance together at home and when out.
> To me there is something quite sensual about dancing with your partner.
> 
> Is it something you enjoy doing with your SO?
> ...


Yes! Music is a big part of our home-life too.

We dance with each other at impromptu moments. I love it. Depending on the song, it's either intimate, sexy or fun, or just sometimes funny especially when we're making fun of ourselves and goofing around. Dancing together in the living room or kitchen beats any club.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

No, I'm a horrible dancer. lol

Plus, it's too physically involved. It would increase my pain by a tenfold.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Wedding day........and never since! Dancing is about as high on my list as Karaoke which I will never do ..........lol.

Wife wants to dance she can go have a girls nighT.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

When I was younger I thought I could dance well but the advert of cheap video cameras proved otherwise.

I now know I am with "tryintobebetter" in the "moves like a bear" group. 

That said I do like to slow dance with my wife, I will take the little kids up for the "party dance" bit at family does. My teenage daughters say that I just "Dad Dance" and think I should not be alloud out on the dance floor unsupervised.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

We dance together at concerts and randomly at home.SO is more silly and free than I am so he usually starts dancing and grabs me.It's nice


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> We dance together at concerts and randomly at home.SO is more silly and free than I am so he usually starts dancing and grabs me.It's nice


Yes it is nice


----------

